# سوف تصلح وتبرمج جوالك بنفسك بعد هذا الكورس المبسط جدا (لا يفوتك..شرح مدعم بالصور الحقيقية)



## دلال مغربي (12 يونيو 2011)

*







**اليوم باذن الله تعالى راح نتطرق لصيانة الموبايل 
ليكون عند الكل خلفيه عن صيانة موبايله ويقوم بصيانته بنفسه بدلا من الذهاب بالموبايل الى محلات الصيانه
الا في الحلات القصوى لا قدر الله






بدون تعقيدات وبدون أن تحتاج شخص ليعلمك*
*دورة شاملة وقوية جدا في معرفة كل شيء في جوالك ببساطه شديدة**الماده تشرح لك كل شيء بالصور الملونه والحقيقية والواضحة


**






**اولا: اساسيات الصيانھ
**********************
دور الدائرة التفصيلية للجھاز في الصيانة

مكونات بورد الھاتف المحمول

اجرائات وقائيھ وخطوات عامھ نقوم باتباعھا عند وقوع الجھاز بالماء او اي
سائل
اسماء القطع بتسميات العلمية

الخطوطة الاولى في تعلم الصيانھ..

المھارات المطلوبھ للصيانھ.

القاعده الاساسية لبناء المحمول

اعطال شبكة
القطع المھمة الموجوده في جھاز الموبيل

مبدأ عمل جھاز موبيل بشكل عام

وحدة الارسال والأستقبال

ماذا يلزم لمبتدى الصيانةللقيام بھذا العمل

دكتور محمول جاھز ليعطيك الحل المناسب

كيف تتعامل مع جھاز يكون قاطع باور

طريقة رفع الايسي

مشاكل المياه والسوائل

خطوات عملية التنظيف البورد

**



*

*ثانياً:- قسم السفت وير
*************************
*كيفية تثبيث الوكس سارا سوفت على الكمبيوتر
السفت وير خطوه** بخطوه*
*
كيفية تفليش **الاجھزه*
*
اخطاء شائعھ وشروحات للمبتداين

بعضاسرار وخفايا السوني **اريكسون*
*
أبتدي معنا تفليش السوني **اريكسون*
*
طريقھ تثبيت اي برنامج و **الكراك*
*
كيفية التخلص من **System Error*
*لمحة عامة عن **التورنادو*
*
طريقة تركيب باتش **HWK*
*
Wd و 2 dct قبل عمل اى شى فى اجھزة 4 pm قراءة
Dct في اجھزة 3 Contact serves حل مشاكلة
كيف تفليش الجھاز 7610
أسرار نوكيا
6630

**الفرق بين** TestMode Local mode Normal Mode 

تفليش أجھزه سيمينز على الترنادو

طريقة حفظ الأسماء من الھاتف الى الكمبيوتر عن طريق بوكس ستف وير...

كيف تعرف رمز الحماية في اجھزه السوني اريكسون

كيفيھ يتشغيل وتوصيل **MT-Box *

*شرح كامل لكل اجزاء بوكس جاف وطريقة استخدامة

حل مشكلة 6280 بأسھل الطرق على **MT-Box*

* باستخدام بوكس K تعريب جھاز السونى اريكسون 700 **HWK

**وداعاً للرسائل الفارغھ لجميع انواع الموتورولا بدون استثناء

عن طريق 4 BB كيفية تصفير عداد الساعات في اجھزة 5 **DCT


**************
********
*****
**
*
 * **
*
*

تحميل المحتوى الأول
********************
*غاية الوصول في صيانة المحمول





 إضغط هنا للتحميل 

*




*4.27 م.ب*


***
 ***
**** *




*****
***
 * *

 **تحميل المحتوى الثاني
*****************
 صيانة السوفت وير للمحمول

**

*


* إضغط هنا للتحميل* 





*3.21 م.ب*



**
*
**







أتمنى الإستفاده للجميع من هذا الموضوع

دمـــتـــــم بود .. فـــي أمــــان الـــلــــه 
​


----------



## eng.loai88 (18 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هدى حامد (18 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جدا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هدى حامد (18 يونيو 2011)

حملت المحتوى ولكنه لم يفتح ماذا افعل


----------



## م ابوسامر (20 يونيو 2011)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## midoo111 (22 يونيو 2011)

*الف شكر وجزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## مثال الشريف (29 يونيو 2011)

لا استطيع التحميل عندما افعل تظهر نافذه بمواقع


----------



## دلال مغربي (19 أكتوبر 2011)

طريقة التحميل من الموقع بعد ما يتم فتح صفحة التحميل موجود اسفل الصفحة كلمة »» get file ««
بمجرد الضغط عليها سيتم التحميل مباشره


----------



## دلال مغربي (19 أكتوبر 2011)

​


----------



## mohamad.alani (6 نوفمبر 2011)

thankyou


----------



## haitham_zaki00 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم


----------



## rafea1978 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا عال المجهود الرائع


----------

